# Clubtour "Fränkische" 1.-3.7.



## X-Präsi (21. Juni 2005)

Ihr macht mich feddisch - komme mit dem Zimmer nachbuchen in Bärnfels nicht mehr hinterher. Mehr als die jetzt gemeldeten 20 Peoples geht nicht mehr. Wer also noch Interesse hatte - sorry, zu spät !

Die Bikefreunde, die sich rechtzeitig zum Trip in die Symbiose aus Gemütlichkeit und Trailvergnügen angemeldet haben, erhalten in den nächsten Tagen noch eine detaillierte Info was genau geht, wie hinkommen usw usw...

Bis dann

und "allmächd - i freu mi so !"

Gewöhnt Euch schon mal an die Sprache   WErde jetzt jeden Tag ein  Beispiel aus dem Lexikon "Fränkisch für Anfänger" posten, damit Ihr auch wisst, was Ihr abends so bei der Bestellung sagen dürft müsst, niemals solltet oder so...


----------



## klaus1 (21. Juni 2005)

Hi Präsi,

sende mir Bitte auch die Unterlagen [email protected] Stefan Funke hat mich angemeldet.


Bikergruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (21. Juni 2005)

gell präse da schaust. freillich, könnt ja jeder daher komma. aber wir in franggn sind ganz lieber gesellen   allmächt, hätt ich fast vergessen. kennst schon a "ogsulltsbuddlasba" ned gell. naja vielleicht erklär ich dir des amol wenn mir uns des nächstemol sen. also ihr könnt euch scho gscheit freua. denn hier in franggn is einiges los und die strecken sind a wucht. ehrlich  

sach amal präsi, fahrt ihr am freitach a scho radl? oder erst ab samstach? was wird denn freitach so gmacht? vielleicht komm i ja am abnd amol vorbei auf an sprung. meld dich doch amol per mail.

grüßle coffee


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (21. Juni 2005)

Nehmen wir mal an, ihr fahrt mit einem Franken eine geile Singletrailrunde irgendwo in der Fränkischen - dabei könnte folgender Dialog zustande kommen bzw. folgende Fragen an euch gerichtet werden. 
Damit ihr nicht ganz im unklaren seid, was der gute Mann von euch will bzw. was ihr antworten könnt, hier schon einmal  F-f-d-S (Fränkisch für den Singletrail). 

Du kommst mit deinem Bike und deinem Franken an eine hohe Felsstufe, die gesäumt wird von zwei dicht stehenden Bäumen. 
Plötzlich ruft der Franke:
*Horch emol Fraind*
- Darf ich um Ihre Aufmerksamkeit bitten
*Des langt logger*
- Ich kann Ihnen versichern,  dass hier ausreichend Spielraum vorhanden ist.

Darauf hin antwortet ihr:
*Wärggli....*
- Wirklich? Handelt es sich tatsächlich um den geschilderten Sachverhalt?

Darauf der Franke:
*Des konnst ja amol brobiern*
- Wenn Sie wollen, können Sie es ja einmal auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.
Oder alternativ:
- Ich an Ihrer Stelle würde es nicht auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen.

Eure Antwort:
*Des glabbst obber a blos du*
- Sie sind vermutlich der Einzige, der diese Sichtweise vertritt.

Der Franke:
* Hä? *
- Könnten Sie die Fragen noch einmal wiederholen ? 
oder alternativ:
- Dieser Sachverhalt erscheint mir sehr ungewöhnlich.

Eure Antwort:
*Des konnst todol vergessn! *
- Diese Variante würde ich an Ihrer Stelle von vornherein überhaupt nicht in Erwägung ziehen.

Der Franke:
*Gschmarri.....(A Gschmarri  wie e Gwaaf)*
- Da bin ich anderer Meinung.

Eure letzten Worte bevor ihr in die Stufe einfahrt:
*So aafach is des fei nidd ....*
- Der Sachverhalt ist komplizierter, als er sich darstellt.

Den Überschlag in der Stufe habt ihr abgesehen von den üblichen Blessuren glimpflich überstanden. 
Doch euer Bike verlangt nach dieser wohl doch zu engen Durchfahrt nach einem Bikehändler.
Hier entsteht folgender Wortwechsel:
Eure Bitte:
*So a Glumb, so a verreggds....*
- Im Moment besteht ein Qualitätsproblem mit meinem Lenker.

Der Frankenhändler:  
*Ezzerdla baggmers..*
- Wir werden uns um Ihr Problem kümmern .... 
*Obber heid nimme...*
- Es ist uns heute leider nicht mehr möglich.

Darauf ihr:
*Ja, bin i debbert ? *
- Ich kann gar nicht glauben, was Sie mir erzählen.

Zum Schluss der Frankenhändler:
*Gschmarri.....(A Gschmarri  wie e Gwaaf)*
- Da bin ich anderer Meinung
*So aafach is des fei nidd....  *
- Der Sachverhalt ist komplizierter, als er sich darstellt.
*Hommer nidd*
- Dieser Artikel ist in unserem Sortiment nicht enthalten.

Lasst euch das eine Lehre gewesen sein und immer höchste Aufmerksamkeit, wenn der Franke ruft:
*Horch emol Fraind*


----------



## Floyd_1969 (21. Juni 2005)

Da mir das alles zu kompliziert ist halte ich am besten meinen Mund , hör einfach nicht zu und versuche trotzdem irgendwie ein Weizen zu bekommen .    

G.B.

Clemens


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juni 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> gell präse da schaust. freillich, könnt ja jeder daher komma. aber wir in franggn sind ganz lieber gesellen   allmächt, hätt ich fast vergessen. kennst schon a "ogsulltsbuddlasba" ned gell. naja vielleicht erklär ich dir des amol wenn mir uns des nächstemol sen. also ihr könnt euch scho gscheit freua. denn hier in franggn is einiges los und die strecken sind a wucht. ehrlich
> 
> sach amal präsi, fahrt ihr am freitach a scho radl? oder erst ab samstach? was wird denn freitach so gmacht? vielleicht komm i ja am abnd amol vorbei auf an sprung. meld dich doch amol per mail.
> 
> grüßle coffee



Hallo mein angeschlecktes Hühnerbeinchen  Hab ichs richtig translariert ?

Klar fahrn mer schon am freitach. aber nur kurze runde von bärnfels zum leienfels - schwertweg nach obertrubach - signalstein - bärnfels. kannst fei gern amol dazustossn...


----------



## Coffee (22. Juni 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mein angeschlecktes Hühnerbeinchen  Hab ichs richtig translariert ?
> 
> Klar fahrn mer schon am freitach. aber nur kurze runde von bärnfels zum leienfels - schwertweg nach obertrubach - signalstein - bärnfels. kannst fei gern amol dazustossn...




na wenn des ka einladung is   wennst ma vielleicht die genauen daten mal per mail schiggn tust, dann ko ich mal schaua das ich zu euch stoss. sagst ma halt wann ihr ca los rollt und von wo. weil von mir is ja ned so weit gell ;-)

grüßle coffee


----------



## Mr Cannondale (23. Juni 2005)

Hi Clemens, ich habe gehört, Du könntest noch zwei Mitfahrer mitnehmen. 
Meinereiner und Mathias K. aus I. würden das Angebot gerne annehmen.
Ich freue mich schon auf das gute und günstige Bier und die super Trials.

Klaus1:: Du solltest dir noch ein Fähnchen besorgen, damit wir dich nicht verlieren!


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2005)

Moin,

ich hatte das Glück (komme auch aus Ingelheim) letztes WE mit 4-6 MTB'lern von Fr- bis So an 3 Tagen mit GPS ein paar schicke Touren gefahren zu sein.
In der Fränkischen. Wir sind in Pottenstein untergekommen.

Die Radwege und Trails sind perfekt ausgeschildert. Ultimativer Fahrspaß. Ewig lange singel trails, ich jauchze jetzt noch.

Bier und Essen sind absolut günstig, die haben noch nicht gemerkt das man mit dem Euro und den Touris geld verdienen kann.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und paßt auf die Knochen auf.

Gruß Filiale


----------



## klaus1 (23. Juni 2005)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Clemens, ich habe gehört, Du könntest noch zwei Mitfahrer mitnehmen.
> Meinereiner und Mathias K. aus I. würden das Angebot gerne annehmen.
> Ich freue mich schon auf das gute und günstige Bier und die super Trials.
> 
> Klaus1:: Du solltest dir noch ein Fähnchen besorgen, damit wir dich nicht verlieren!



Brauch ich nicht, werd gegen die DIMB-Gebote verstossen und nicht freundlich zu Rentnern sein oder sonstiges, dann passiert das auch nicht.  

Mit dem Hubschrauber von Sigi war auch so ein Gedanke, der mich erfreute.


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Juni 2005)

klaus1 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch ich nicht, werd gegen die DIMB-Gebote verstossen und nicht freundlich zu Rentnern sein oder sonstiges, dann passiert das auch nicht.


Welche DIMB-Regel solln das sein ? "Shaker mit Rentnern und verpass den Anschluss ?" . Die Regel gibbet nich 

Hier noch ein Übersetzungsrätsel:

Was ist ein "Daamgoggerer" bitte ?

Wers als erster weiss kriegt ne Weizenkaltschale in Bärnfels ausgegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeNaurod (23. Juni 2005)

Servus,


vergesst nicht bei www.zur-burgruine.de am leienfels einzukehren. War vor kurzem dort.
Suppa Bier und Mega Schnitzel!!!

Ciao

Cubi


----------



## Floyd_1969 (24. Juni 2005)

Moin 

so mein klimatisierter Hasenkasten ist voll . Ich nehme Uwe P. aus B. und  Mathias K. aus I. mit . Aber nicht ins Auto  :kotz: 

Also dann G.B.

Clemens


----------



## klaus1 (27. Juni 2005)

Hi Thomas,

hast Du schon E-Mails verschickt?


----------



## X-Präsi (27. Juni 2005)

klaus1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Thomas,
> 
> hast Du schon E-Mails verschickt?



heute Abend - müsste noch reichen ?! Oder wollte schon jemand heute losfahren 

Kleiner Nachtrag von jetzt eben: Infomail ist an alle raus !


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juni 2005)

Da ich soeben tel. erfahren habe, dass mich unser provider 1und1 wohl mal wieder im Stich gelassen und nicht alle Infomails am Montag zugestellt hat, hier der Infotext für alle "Frankenreisenden" auf diesem Weg:

allo, liebe Mitreisende auf dem "Trip in die Gemütlichkeit" !

Hier noch die versprochenen, letzten Informationen für unseren Tripo am kommenden WOE:

1. Essen, Trinken, Schlafen: in den 30,-EUR pro Tag ist Halbpension bereits enthalten. Vegetarier werden bei Meldung entsprechend berücksichtigt. Die Zimmer sind rustikal gut ausgestattet. Am Samstag werden wir bei gutem Wetter Grillabend machen oder aber es gibt ein Fränkisches Buffett (echt rustikal - gibt aber auch reichlich für die "Fleischlosen").

2. Fahrgemeinschaften:
Meines Wissens haben sich folgende Fahrgemeinschaften gebildet bzw. bieten sich an: 

Bettina, Evelin 
Markus, Freundin 
Andi, Rita 
Stefan F., Klaus Sch. 
Clemens, Uwe, Matthias K. 
Rolf B., Ewald 
Marion, Mathias Sch. 
Michaela, ich

Samstag Früh:
Jens W., Matthias F.

3. Anreise:
A 3 bis Höchstadt/Aisch-Ost - Richtung Forchheim - durch Forchheim durch
- B 470 - einige Km hinter Forchheim - auf Landstraße re. Ri. Pretzfeld
- in Pretzfeld Ri. Lützelsdorf / Gräfenberg  halten - Hammerbühl li. Ri. Geschwand / Egloffstein - Geschwand durchfahren - Bärnfels erreicht - Kreuzung geradeaus - nach 200m Gasthof 3 Linden rechte Seite  

4. Progrämmelchen:
=> Freitag: Anreise bis 17.00 h; 17.30 h kleine, lockere Schnupperrunde mit netten Trails zum Leienfels, Obertrubach zurück nach Bärnfels (max. 1,5 Std. / 15 Km / 400 Hm). Die Tour werde ich führen.

=> Samstag: Tour in 2 Gruppen - 
a) lockere Genießerrunde auf netten Trails durch geniale Landschaft und ein paar winzigen Tragepassagen über Treppchen etc. mit dem Eingeborenen-Guide "Jürchen" (ca. 40 Km / 800 Hm bei sehr moderatem Tempo). Start der Runde in Pottenstein, d.h. Anfahrt mit Auto ca. 9 Km einfach (geht leider nicht anders).
b) Trailrunde über einige Highlights der "Fränkischen" mit ca. 30 Km Singletrailanteil bei fast noch moderatem Tempo. Wir werden z.B. die Oswaldhöhle durchfahren oder den berühmten Leo-Jobst-Trail unter die Stollen nehmen. Insgesamt ca. 70 Km / 1400 Hm in 7 Std. Gesamtfahrzeit

=> Sonntag: Gemeinsame, Tour durch einzigartige Felsformationen, über den Signalstein zum Pfaffenfelsen oberhalb Egloffstein auf feinsten Trails mit insgesamt rund 100m Schiebepassagen - dann quer durch die Hochebene nach Bärnfels zurück.  Ca. 35 Km / 800 Hm in 4 Std. Gesamtfahrzeit

5. Erreichbarkeit:
Wer E-Plus hat, ist nicht per Handy erreichbar und auch D1 funzt nur, wenn man sich mitten auf die Straße stellt ;-) Wer also irgendwie erreichbar sein möchte, hinterlässt zu Hause am besten die Ruf-Nr. des
3-Linden: 09245 / 9188 oder Fax 09245 / 409.
Da ich selbst ebenfalls E-Plus-Kunde bin, könnt Ihr mich ab Freitag Nachmittag auch nur noch per Nachricht an die Pension erreichen. Dort kennt man mich inzwischen und die Übermittlung klappt problemlos ;-))

Nun wünsche ich uns allen eine gute Anreise und viel spaßige Gemütlichkeit mit beinharten Freunden !

Gruß

Euer Thomas  

Wenn noch Fragen sind, hier bin ich noch bis morgen um 16.30 Uhr erreichbar:

0178 / 78 555 62

Danach wie o.a. über die Pension.


----------



## klaus1 (4. Juli 2005)

Wo bleiben die Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (4. Juli 2005)

wer net mal "tschöööö !" rufen kann, kriegt auch keine Bilder


----------



## Bettina (4. Juli 2005)

Hi, zum Glück haben *wir* uns ja lautstark winkend verabschiedet, bevor Ihr dem Mittagessen entgegen- bzw. hochgeeilt seid.
Wir sind die 2 km nach Bärenfels mit einer Bergwertung und einem Massensprint gefahren und haben dort unsere wohlverdiente Speisung erhalten.
Die Tour war schön!    Fürs nächste mal werden wir etwas mehr Kondition trainieren.    Um den Fahrtechnikkurs waren wir wirklich froh, sonst hätten wir doch weniger zu lachen gehabt.  

Bis die Tage,
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Floyd_1969 (4. Juli 2005)

" Taralla lalla la  Ich liebe Deutscheland "   

und ganz besonders die fränkisch-schweizer Höhlenhölle war echt ne starke Tour dank Onkel Thomas   

Bis dann  G.B.

Clemens


----------



## matthias2003 (4. Juli 2005)

Hey Präsi,

war ein super WE, hätte ruhig ein paar Tage länger sein können, ...   
Danke nochmals für die Orga !!

Grüsse an Frau Hexe

Matthias


----------



## Brice (4. Juli 2005)

Klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleiben die Bilder?



Eine Auswahl der Bilder von Klaus liegen in meinem Album.

Vielen Dank für die Organisation des schönen Wochenendes.

Brice

Und eine Erholung war das letzte Nacht, ohne das Geschnarche vom Klaus


----------



## Rockside (4. Juli 2005)

Mann (Frau), das war ne Klasse verlängerte Wochendtour. Ich glaube, so viele Single-Trails in einer so schönen Waldumgebung bin ich noch nie gefahren. Und wer hätte das gedacht, dass es bei den Radlern solche Lachnummern gibt (dies soll ein Insider bleiben  ). 
Echt Schade, daß es 'nur' ein verlängertes Wochenende war. Da wäre ich nur zu gerne noch länger geblieben.  
Aber ohne die gelungene Organisation von Thomas wär's sicher nur halb so gut gewesen     

Viele Grüsse,
Rolf


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (4. Juli 2005)

Ob Gardasee oder Fränkische Schweiz, wie immer tolle preiswerte Location, beste Organisation, das macht unserem Präsi so schnell keiner nach.   Und zwischendurch immer wieder ungläubiges Staunen:   wie kann der sich nur die ganzen Trails merken?
Die Leute wissen das zu schätzen, wie die große Nachfrage der Clubmitglieder immer wieder zeigt.  
Für Samstag konnte Thomas noch Jürgen, einen ortskundigen Guide für uns gewinnen. So konnte die Gruppe (über 20 Biker) geteilt werden und jeder kam auf seine Kosten. Hierfür auch ein Dankeschön an Jürgen.
Alles in allem ein perfektes Wochenende, das nur schwer zu toppen sein dürfte.
Und das Tollste war, dass sogar Teilbuchungen für den einen oder anderen Tag akzeptiert wurden. Was von einigen Teilnehmern, die aus Zeitgründen erst am Samstagmorgen anreisten konnten, auch dankbar angenommen wurde. Am Sonntagabend bezahlte jeder seine eigene Rechnung und gut wars. Klingt ganz einfach und war es auch.
Danke Thomas und allen anderen Freunden für das schöne Wochenende.


----------



## Matthias (4. Juli 2005)

Nach so vielen Worten schließ ich mich dem Lob einfach an!

Nicht vergessen nächsten Sonntag gehts weiter: Feldbergtour

Es grüßt ein Teilbuchender, nach vollem Spaß (incl. Überschlag).

cu
Matthias


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (4. Juli 2005)

Auch ein dickes Lob von den Rocky M&Ms   .

Lediglich die Brennesseln und die Stechviecher das nächste Mal bitte vorher beseitigen und das Moos von den Steinen schrubben bzw. etwas trockenföhnen. Und wenn Du dann noch die A3 für uns vorher leerräumst, dann sind wir das nächste Mal sicherlich wieder dabei     

Schee wars!

Die Rocky M&Ms

... und wie von Matthias schon erwähnt, sehen wir uns nächstes Wochenende ja schon wieder bei der Feldbergtour mit den 3 Rocky M&M&Ms aus Hofheim


----------



## Sparcy (4. Juli 2005)

Auch von uns Zwei ein ganz dickes Lob  an den 
Eifelyeti I
War mal wieder perfekt organisiert und es hat uns
mega Spass gemacht   
Man merkt dass Du aus der Eifel kommst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd_1969 (5. Juli 2005)

Ach bevor ich es  vergesse 

Wer will kann jetzt den Sattel runter stellen !!!    


bis dann

G.B.
Clemens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (5. Juli 2005)

War ein Echt geiles Wochenende, besonders die Bierpreise suchen seines gleichen.
Singletrials ohne Ende: vielen dank Präsi


----------



## Herbert (5. Juli 2005)

Wer nicht dabei war    hat echt was verpasst 

(Zitat Präsi 2 Juli 2005 11.14 h)
Übrigens:"Wer will kann jetzt den Sattel runter stellen" !!!     

Danke Clemens, wär beinahe untergegangen.


----------



## Präsi´s Hexe (5. Juli 2005)

Herbert schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nicht dabei war    hat echt was verpasst
> 
> (Zitat Präsi 2 Juli 2005 11.14 h)
> Übrigens:"Wer will kann jetzt den Sattel runter stellen" !!!
> ...




Ahh, Sattel runter stellen - am Sonntag hat er das aber nicht mehr gesagt   
jetzt weiß ich aber, woher die blauen Flecken an meinen Oberschenkeln herkommen


----------



## Rita (5. Juli 2005)

Ich war dabei !!!  Tolles Wochenende: Touren, Unterkunft, Essen: alles bestens, gerne wieder.   

Nur am Samstag, da waren die Steine und Wurzeln noch etwas feucht, das hab ich im Fahrtechnik-Kurs vorletztes Wochenende nicht gelernt.    Hab aber trotzdem alles verletzungsfrei überstanden.

Hat alles super Spaß gemacht - dafür gibt's von mir      

Rita


----------



## Ewald (7. Juli 2005)

Ein perfekt organisiertes Wochenende, Danke


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Juli 2005)

Hi Ihr Lieben !

War ne herbertsgeile Tour mit Euch - freu mich schon auf Sonntag. Hier noch'n paar Bildkes von der Fränkischen. Kann mich kaum noch an das geile Wetter erinnern...


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Juli 2005)

und noch'n paar


----------



## X-Präsi (7. Juli 2005)

Wer mir am besten erklären kann, wie das H in mein fettes A****-Hämatom kommt, kriegt morgen Abend beim Stammtisch ne Kaltschale ausgegeben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd_1969 (8. Juli 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mir am besten erklären kann, wie das H in mein fettes A****-Hämatom kommt, kriegt morgen Abend beim Stammtisch ne Kaltschale ausgegeben..



Tja vieleicht hat dir  der heilige Herbert ( dessen Geist im Frankenland sein Unwesen treibt) so ein Zeichen zukommen lassen und hat dir sein Herberts "H" verpasst .   ( In Fachkreisen auch als Herbertshämatom bezeichnet )

Also dann G.B:

Clemens


----------



## Bettina (8. Juli 2005)

> Wer mir am besten erklären kann, wie das H in mein fettes A****-Hämatom kommt, kriegt morgen Abend beim Stammtisch ne Kaltschale ausgegeben..



Oder stammt das H aus den Initialen von Präsi's ....


----------

